# Calculator keeps popping up



## minitray (May 19, 2007)

I am using Windows ME on my desktop and the Windows calculator keeps appearing every minute or so. I have to keep closing it to continue using any other programs as it appears on top of what I am doing. If I leave the PC for any length of time, it is there 20 or more times. It's driving me crazy! How can I stop this happening?


----------



## pkjmesra (Jun 5, 2007)

man, try re-installing the OS.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Disregard the last reply. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Click Start - Run, type in MSCONFIG, then click OK - "Startup" tab. Besides

*ScanRegistry
SystemTray
StateMgr
Antivirus program entries*

what other entries have a checkmark next to them?

2. Open the C:\WINDOWS\*TEMP* folder, then delete all files and folders from inside that TEMP folder.

If your computer also has a C:\*TEMP* folder, do the same with it.

Restart your computer afterwards.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

